# Top 5 Avatars



## Henry from Canada (Jan 29, 2006)

I have compiled a list of the top 5 Avatars.

Though this list may result in some controversy because of its subjective nature, the results are basically cast in stone:

Number 5: My great great grandfather by LawrenceU
Number 4: Dog watching cat by Puritanhead1981
Number 3: Evil penguin by SharperSword
Number 2: Angry ninja turtle by Cultureshock
Number 1: Pigeons starring by Susita

Congratulations Susie, it was close but you win.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 29, 2006)

what criteria did you use


----------



## satz (Jan 29, 2006)

> Though this list may result in some controversy because of its subjective nature, the results are basically cast in stone:



Whilst one might initially be tempted to ask what right this guy has to make such a judgment, you can't argue with finality like this.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 29, 2006)

Henry, 
obviously you didn't get the money I sent you. Let me know when the next contest will be so I can send your complimentary stipend a week in advance. Don't let anyone read this u2u!

Bob


----------



## satz (Jan 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Henry,
> obviously you didn't get the money I sent you. Let me know when the next contest will be so I can send your complimentary stipend a week in advance. Don't let anyone read this u2u!
> 
> Bob




Bob,

I think you shouldn't have changed your avatar. The old one of you with the retro look would have been a keeper for at least 2nd place.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 29, 2006)

Blast, your absolutely right Mark and maybe I could have placed without bribing Henry. It was just bad timing. I COULD HAVE BEEN A CONTENDER!!!!


----------



## Henry from Canada (Jan 29, 2006)

I have no right to do this, and I apologize for any hurt feelings.

It's just one thing that I love is original or thought-provoking avatars. 

I think using pictures of yourself is commendable, but I grade on originality, thought and humour. 

I just think certain avatars can lighten up a board which basically focuses on really serious subjects.

For instance, when I first saw the avatar with the great great grandfather, it created quite an impression. It sort of made me think of what my dad used to say about his grandfather. This gentleman looked like a very serious Calvinist, yet there was this certain playfulness in his smile. He looks like the type of guy that would read his Bible very seriously, but loved horses and kids. I like avatars like that.

Susita's avatar is a work of art. Her ballerina avatar is somewhat surreal.

The turtle avatar is very funny. 

Bob, your avatar with the afro would have made the Top 10, as would have Puritanhead's talking preacher.

There are other good avatars that I just can not recall off the top of my head.

I do not have an avatar because:
1. I never take pictures of myself
2. I have no scanner
3. I do not know how to post an avatar 

Life is very tough. If someone can post an avatar that makes me laugh, why not thank them in some small way.

Many times when I read a particularly good newspaper article, I will email the author and tell him precisely why I like that article. We humans have a tendency to only provide negative feedback. We tend not to provide positive feedback and because of this it is hard for many people to know what works. This is something I want to try to avoid.


----------



## satz (Jan 29, 2006)

Henry,

I don't think anyone was hurt nor do you having anything to apologize for.
Just people having some fun.

I think you're right that we ought to try to provide more positive feedback as well. Just taking this board as an example many a times i'll read something really great and just think to my self ... nice! But when i read something i disagree with straight away i just have to try to refute it.

Something we could all learn i guess.

But one other thing about this thread... makes me want to get an avatar. 



[Edited on 1-30-2006 by satz]


----------



## Henry from Canada (Jan 29, 2006)

Mark, I do not know about you, but sometimes I am embarassed to provide positive feedback. Or, I fear people will think I'm after something. 

What started the newspaper thing was one day I read a factual error in the Toronto Globe and Mail. To be a smart alec, I sent the author an email pointing out the error. He emailed me back and thanked me for the correction. That got me athinking.....


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for the encouraging word Henry. You have way too much integrity to be bribable so I'll have to achieve avatar fame the honest way. I think my "John Calvin reading the puritan board" avatar would be great if it wasn't limited by the 150 pixel width limit. It's pretty hard to tell that he's in fact viewing the PB. Blessings Canadian brother.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow, I'm humbled. I never thought people paid that much attention to avatars. Perhaps I should.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 30, 2006)

Henry you powers of avatar perception are astute. From what I've been able to gather my GGGrandfather was pretty much like you described him. He was stern in his doctrine yet had a dry and playful sense of humour. He loved horses. He actually was in the Cavalry for a season until they mustered the 11th from his home county. He transferred so that he could serve with his brothers; one of which did not survive. My Papa used to talk about how children flocked to JR.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 30, 2006)

I call for a recount!! 

--- Al Gore


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 30, 2006)

I personally have to vote for the evil penguin (the one knocking the other into the water)...it's so subtle, it's hysterical!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> I personally have to vote for the evil penguin (the one knocking the other into the water)...it's so subtle, it's hysterical!



I LOVE that one! Gets my vote.


----------



## Henry from Canada (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry people. The Supreme Court has already ruled against recounts and avatar appeals in the case of Staring Pigeons vs. Evil Penguin. The pigeons won. 

The turtle, penguin, dog and cat were very annoyed at this decision. The preacher was just honoured to make the Top 5.


----------



## brymaes (Jan 31, 2006)

> Number 3: Evil penguin by SharperSword





> I personally have to vote for the evil penguin (the one knocking the other into the water)...it's so subtle, it's hysterical!



Well, I'm honored!

Actually, all praise goes to Phil Johnson, from whose blog I ripped this gif!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 31, 2006)

Personally, I like my avatar. Especially when my 2 year old comes in and shouts out the names of her brothers and Mom that she sees.


----------



## Henry from Canada (Jan 31, 2006)

Mr. Greco, you have a very attractive family.

The nice thing about avatars with the person's picture is that it allows other people to see who they are communicating with. These avatars seem to make the board more human. The people are no longer just names.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SharperSword_
> 
> 
> > Number 3: Evil penguin by SharperSword
> ...




AHA!! NOW I know where to get it (for another board)!!!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Henry from Canada_
> Sorry people. The Supreme Court has already ruled against recounts and avatar appeals in the case of Staring Pigeons vs. Evil Penguin. The pigeons won.
> 
> The turtle, penguin, dog and cat were very annoyed at this decision. The preacher was just honoured to make the Top 5.



Maybe John Kerry can do something about this!

--- Al Gore


----------



## cultureshock (Jan 31, 2006)

Sweet! I got #2. Does my avatar make my posts sound more fierce and intimidating?

Brian


----------



## Henry from Canada (Jan 31, 2006)

Brian asked:
"Does my avatar make my posts sound more fierce and intimidating?"

Yes, Brian. I shall never mess with you. That turtle is really scary.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 31, 2006)

the real question should be.
How many episodes did it take the turtles to dispatch Shredder?

The Ninja Turtles are fierce, skilled, flashy, but unaccomplished. :bigsmile:


----------



## brymaes (Jan 31, 2006)

> AHA!! NOW I know where to get it (for another board)!!!



Use this link:

http://www.spurgeon.org/images/pyromaniac/penguin.gif


----------



## Henry from Canada (Feb 1, 2006)

Ah, thanks to Joshua, I now have my own avatar.

This avatar will not win any awards, I know, but I think Holstein cows are really cool animals.

I grew up on a farm. Cows are sweet, docile animals, and they love it when you rub under their necks. 

They also give us milk, an excellent source of protein, calcium, etc.

Thank you Lord, for giving us Holstein cows. They don't get the favourable publicity like panda bears, but I believe they are a real blessing to mankind.



My apologies to the lactose intolerant.


----------



## satz (Feb 1, 2006)

Henry, i noticed you new bovine friend...

are you preparing for next year's competition?


----------



## satz (Feb 1, 2006)

> This avatar will not win any awards,



awww... i don't know about that... i'd vote for her.

Even if my stomach does currently feel pretty bad from my special breakfast mix of milk + mountain dew.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SharperSword_
> 
> 
> > AHA!! NOW I know where to get it (for another board)!!!
> ...



Loaded and cocked! Thanks!


----------



## Richard King (Feb 1, 2006)

The West Texas Horny Toad (shown to the left) is very Presbyterian-ish. He bothers no one. Not given to looking fancy. He blends in (camo wearing?), minds his own business, knows his purpose and and does his job well. But if you mess with him you could get stuck...and he might even shoot blood out of his eyes if he gets real mad.
If you have one around just let him be and it is a blessing.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SharperSword_
> 
> 
> > Number 3: Evil penguin by SharperSword
> ...



Bryan, Your avatar is my favorite on this board.


----------



## Henry from Canada (Feb 1, 2006)

My avatar's name is Alison.

Isn't she a noble-looking cow?


----------



## Ivan (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Henry from Canada_
> My avatar's name is Alison.
> 
> Isn't she a noble-looking cow?



I grew up on a farm and yes, indeed, Alison is a noble and beautiful creature.

I love milk.


----------

